# Microskiffs for Sale in Texas



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome TEX .. -whats your locale ?? , whats your budget + - ??
i have some connections in cen-tex , and rockport area..
-anytide


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I just moved over to Houston from Florida, thankfully I brought a micro with me, but was trying to sell my Gheenoe (www.customgheenoe.com) on 2coolfishing with no luck.  It seems most folks down here run scooters for the small boats and then tunnels or bay boats on the larger side. As for finding used micro's here, I'm with you. I've searched the normal haunts but there aren't many (any) listed. Depending on how far you're willing to drive, the closer to Florida the more the pop up.

Depending on your budget, Maverick makes the 17 Micro, East Cape Canoes Caimen, Inshore Power Boats IPB16, and a host of other smaller builders, http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1296519719 Good post on different micro-builders, most are in the Florida area.  Also check out the main page, Microskiff.com has done several micro reviews: http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/skiff-reviews.html

If you're in the Houston area there are a few Ankona skiffs, Rich G, Houston runs a Gheenoe, and Tidal Guide runs a Waterman 18.


----------



## maxwell2888 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Im in houston now but like to fish most of the texas coast. Im looking to spend around 18k.


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was lucky enough to find a '98 HB Whipray in Beaumont of all places about a month ago after I sold my BabyCat; a guy affiliated with HB listed it in Craigslist for the gentleman in the 15,000 range. Original owner and babied. I was like you thought I would have to drive to Fla. to find something. I'm in Freeport; seen one Mitzi. Saw a Beavertail listed maybe on Capt Mel forum for 19,000. Not sure where it is. Good luck! They can be found.
To answer your question, I googled "Hells Bay" and "Whipray" to find my boat.
Bob


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

One of the members of the Texas FlyFishers in Houston has a tiller version, 15' Mitzi for sale. drop me a pm with your e-mail and I can get him to send you the particulars, if you are interested. 

AC


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello guys! I'm also new to the site, but have been lurking here for a little while now. This is quite an awesome site, and have enjoyed reading a lot of the old posts...especially the Gladesmen vs Gheenoe threads.

I'm in the Houston area as well, and am looking for something too. There are definitely not many micros available here. I'm looking to spend a little less - around 10k, and looking for something that floats in 4" or less...basically kayak country. 

Great to be on the site as a registered member finally!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Aboard to the Texas contingent! [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Good luck finding your micros.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice to see the Texas group up and growing. You all need to get together for a mini rally and try out a few of the skiffs other members have.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There is a reason they are hard to find over there. There is no way the average Texas ego could fit in such a little boat! Find a way to hang 200 horses on the stern of a Gheenoe Super, cover it in red, white and blue sparkling gel coat, put a console big enough to literally stand on, call it the "Texas Edition" and you might generate some widespread interest.

;D

Seriously, I don't know why the microskiff idea took off in Florida and then kinda got stuck. Good ideas usually travel quicker than that. We had Gheenoes on our duck lease as a kid, but I never saw anyone on the water in one other that that, much less any of the other makers that we talk about here. You either had a jon boat, a bass boat or a center console bay boat. Louisiana fish aren't remarkably spooky, so maybe those plain old jon boats with trolling motors filled the niche and there was no stimulation to buy or make a quiet poling hull.

Gas prices might have made the idea more popular, but I haven't been on the water back home much since `01, so that is speculation only.

Nate


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I can tell you that in my conversations with the manufacturers of all the popular microskiff brands, momentum is gaining in your areas with their respective brands. The #1 determining factor has been distance to manufacture that has given prospective clients pause. If a company located in your area marketed a small skiff like the ones being built by many Florida based manufactures then I think you would see them being the predominant manufacture in the Texas coast region.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

There are many skiffs made in Texas, but they are designed differently. One of the things that have given me pause in buying a polling skiff so far is that the areas here in the central-northern part of the state are all mud bottom. It's kind of hard polling in mud...even with a kayak. The water is also very muddy, and there are lots of oyster reefs, which you can't see even if the water is only a couple inches deep.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You put a different foot on the pole for mud.  It is a hinged duckbill contraption.  They are louder, but necessary to prevent the foot from driving 6' in to the mud with every push.  These are the ones I like.

http://www.richmarsports.com/files/camohead6.JPG

They make some with springs, but they seem to be made cheaper and the bill and the springs rust out pretty quick.  Here's a quieter version, but it will be harder to pull out of the mud.

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u182/deadbird8/11th Day of Xmas/SharkEyes00004a.jpg

When the water is clear, you might be able to see 2-3' down, but if it has rained, Texas gets nasty muddy.  We can usually find some clear water waaaay back in the marshes in Louisiana at times like that, but Texas doesn't have as much marsh to filter it, so clear water can be hard to find.  This time of year is the worst. 

Nate


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Nate!

I've been wondering if something like that existed.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

can anyone compare Texas mud vs. Flamingo mud? Flamingo is thick, sticky, nasty stuff.


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

I live south of Houston on the coast, and everyone has a flat bottom or a scooter boat; I know of only one other skiff in the area, it is a Mitzi. My boat gets a ton of looks wherever I go, and I prefer it to my old Tran scooter for many reasons. Just like most people in Texas use a baitcaster, the spinning reel is slowly gaining ground. The skiff can't be far behind. A rally around Galveston or Matagorda is a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't you all just use a skiff to get from A to B and just wade?


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not around my usual stomping grounds, its mostly mud and oysters.We troll, pole, anchor, or drift. A hard sand bottom found in some areas can be waded.


----------



## Csmith (Sep 28, 2009)

Another Texan here. I hunted hard for a skiff for about a year and had to break down a drive to Tampa to pick up a Gladesmen. They are gaining popularity here but like someone said before. If the manufactures weren't so far, there would be more around. Public opinion here is that the skiffs just aren't made for Texas. Well, if it will float, it will work. Maybe Texans aren't made for Skiffs ;D. 

BTW, everything i have is for sale . If anyone is interested in a creampuff Gladesmen give me a shout.


----------

